# Festplattenverschluesselung fuer ein Macbook (geloest)

## Alanceil

Hallo ihr,

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Gentoo laeuft bei mir auf einem Macbook Pro, damit lassen sich - dank dem EFI, GPT und MBR - nur 4 Partitionen realisieren. Die erste schnappt sich das EFI selbst, die zweite ist fuer Mac OS, die dritte fuer Gentoo - und die letzte fuer Windows. Soweit funktioniert das auch ganz gut, nur wuerde ich gerne meine Gentoo Partition mit etwas Crypto ausstatten. Die gesamte Partition zu verschluesseln (mit cryptsetup-luks) faellt ja deswegen flach, weil ich dann Gentoo nicht mehr booten koennte - ansonsten wuerde ich das per Initrd loesen, diese entschluesselt dann die jeweilige Systempartition und bootet davon.

Nun habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich dann wenigstens /home verschluesseln koennte, nur haette ich da zwei (journaled) Dateisysteme in einem, was - soweit ich mich habe informieren koennen - nicht besonders gut ist. Das eine FS denkt, es haette alles fertig gesynct, waehrend das zweite, aeussere, das lediglich im Journal stehen hat.

Was wuerdet ihr mir denn an meiner Stelle empfehlen zu nehmen ? Am schoensten waere es, wenn ich beim Boot einen Prompt nach dem Passwort bekomme, die ganze Geschichte entschluesselt sich und gut ist - wobei das Cryptoarchiv je nach Inhalt mitwaechst oder schrumpft.

Falls ich da oben irgendwo falsch liege, korrigiert mich bitte  :Smile: Last edited by Alanceil on Sun Feb 01, 2009 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Was mir da spontan einfällt:

Du könntest die verschlüsselte Festplatte in einem Imagefile anlegen, und nicht in einer Partition. Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Gruß Romses

----------

## Alanceil

Das habe ich oben mit zwei Dateisystemen gemeint, vielleicht hab ich mich da bisserl schwammig ausgedrueckt  :Smile: 

Wenn ich /home zu einem, sagen wir mal 50GB grossem File mache, dann braucht diese Datei ein Filesystem, wie eine Partition eben auch. Wenn ich da nun eines ohne Journal hernehme kann ich mir denken dass die Performance ziemlich mies ausfallen wird - und zwei Journaled in einem sind auch nicht so gut.

Hat jemand vielleicht mit groesseren Truecrypt Containern etwas Erfahrung gesammelt, hauts da hin mit Datenintegritaet und Durchsatz ?

----------

## zworK

Du könntest alternativ auch encfs einsetzten. Damit verschlüsselst du transparent mittels FUSE auf dem vorhandenen Dateisystem. So brauchst du keinen Container.

Hier ein Gentoo-Wiki-Howto aus dem Google Cache:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:9ql4GD_UeewJ:da.gentoo-wiki.com/EncFS/Encrypt_Home_Directory

Das Howto beschränkt sich jedoch auf einen Consolen-Login. Vielleicht kennt noch jemand eine Anleitung, um das ganze grafisch umzusetzen.

----------

## Alanceil

Danke fuer den Link, das war sehr aufschlussreich  - eine schoene Loesung fuer das Problem, und der Konsolenlogin ist das geringste Problem. Das laesst sich mit 'kdialog --inputbox' abfragen.

----------

